# Pypes Exhaust?



## dreiser1651 (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with Pypes dual exhaust systems? I'm thinking about hanging one on my 72 Lemans. I've heard that there may be fitment issues. Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

According to the previous owner of my '70 who had installed the Pypes system, the installer told him he could have laid the car on its side and thrown the system at it and it would have fit right up. It went in like it was meant to be he said. I do know with the 3" set up they sit pretty low despite them being up close. Personally if it were me I would have gone with the 2 or 2-1/2" ones. To address the occasional scraping of the pipes to speed bumps etc I installed 1-1/2 budzter spring spacers and it cured that issue as well as giving me that 1970's squat look. 

The sound is aggressive.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

No experience on a Pontiac, but the tail pipes don't fit for beans on my 67 Camaro. I have the 2 1/2" header back system and the X pipe fit pretty well and is as tight to the floor as possible. I didn't like their hangers and spent hours getting the originals to work and they look better. I chose the Race Pro mufflers and it is suprisingly quiet at idle and cruise but lets people know you're around when you push the pedal down....
For a stock to mildly built engine, I don't recommend the 3". You loose needed back pressure and the low end torque suffers. 
Hope this helps...:cheers


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a Pypes 2.5 inch exhaust system put on my 65 GTO and there was not a single problem.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I've got the header back 2.5" with street pro mufflers, fit perfectly and sounds great.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I have heard a lot of fitment problems with Pypes , i have always used Flowmaster aluminized [mandrel bent] with a good set of mufflers , made in USA , fit is great allways look good , some of the cheaper stainless turns to a dark rusty brown coat .


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Do you really NEED a 3" exhaust? If not, I would stick with a 2.5" or 2.5 with 2.25 tails...a big difference in room for install. If you are looking for a sotck looking set up, try Gardner in N.Y., they make an exact fit stock replacement set up. Eric


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> Do you really NEED a 3" exhaust? If not, I would stick with a 2.5" or 2.5 with 2.25 tails...a big difference in room for install. If you are looking for a sotck looking set up, try Gardner in N.Y., they make an exact fit stock replacement set up. Eric


NO but my car came with it on. I would have gone with 2 or 2-1/2".


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I wouldn't change it if it is already there. Do you know what components your engine is built with? Heads, cam, compression, etc?:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

3" exhaust look and sound really good, I would leave it, although you may give up a little bottom end. But, it's not like your racing the car, so leave it and enjoy. If it's too loud just swap the mufflers.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> I wouldn't change it if it is already there. Do you know what components your engine is built with? Heads, cam, compression, etc?:cheers


Not really... I was going to get into it with a rebuild in the off season but it runs too good burns no oil and screams I am leaving well enough alone. At some point I will get it done but I am more concerned in getting the 4.10's out and replacing with 3.55's. I have a 12 bolt in there now and hoping I have the right series carrier that will accept 3.55's if not then I want to replace the whole thing. A 10 bolt was original to the car. I'd like to keep the 12 bolt but I will see what goes when I get into this over the winter. I am sure I will have no problem selling this 12 bolt with 4.10's if it comes to it. I was told it was out of a Chevelle. 

I was told the engine came from a either a Bonneville or Grand Prix. Its a 400. I will want it when it is rebuilt, built correctly to Judge specs. The car was raced previous.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jetstang said:


> 3" exhaust look and sound really good, I would leave it, although you may give up a little bottom end. But, it's not like your racing the car, so leave it and enjoy. If it's too loud just swap the mufflers.


I get so many thumbs up on the sound, I am leaving it. It sounds bad ass. I have had guys at traffic lights get out and approach me asking me what is in there complimenting me on it.


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

As I understand it, the street pro's are louder than the race pro's. I just put a 3" Race Pro system on my '71 Nova with an LSx and huge cam in it. I have art morrison rear suspension requiring me to hack the system and weld it back up, so I can't comment on the fit. But it sounds pretty good, albeit I'm not used to the more mellow x-pipe sound (and MUCH quieter than when I simply dumped it below the front seats ).

You can't beat the $350 price tag for a 3" Race Pro system ($379 for 2.5"). It's a good setup, albeit 409ss instead of the more-desirable 304. That's the direction I'll be headed when I do an LSx/T56 in the '66.


----------

